# Skull Mold - Brush on Silicone



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I shot this as I made one of my silicone molds. It's long but it lets you see the entire process of making a skull mold for use with expanding foam. If your thinking of getting into mold making and casting your own skulls this a perfect entry level mold that is easy to make and use.

No annoying club music and just the soothing, dull sounds of my voice and the dishwasher in the background. Check it out.

Part 1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QetqLES6MXA

Part 2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T261p0MAHdA


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job Craig. It always good to see the whole process from start to finish. Thanks for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow - thanx for the great tutorial.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Yes! ...thanks for the excellent tutorial. Always wanted to try my hand at that kind of stuff, but it always looked/seemed a bit intimidating. I'm thinking now that I may actually give it a go.


----------

